# Is this Cutout Tool OK?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Drywall is normally soft stuff and easy to cutoff... so if the tool do what it specified to do, it should be working no problem... 

just worry about the quality of the product such as whether the battery hold charge...etc. but for $20 bucks... worth the risk ... I am sure it would work for at least for the initial while...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

It should work for what you want to use it for. 
We have many corded routers and one cordless router similar to the one you show. The cordless brand unit that we have is a model put out about 5 years ago. It is a SENCO.

I use it occasionally to cut out a few holes in drywall. 

What we have found over the years is that with ANY cordless tool. You will not have the extended life and heavy use capability of a corded model. (The exception to this would be good name brand cordless drills)

For the Pro who needs on demand power and heavy use - I say no.

For the DIYer who will use it lightly and work at a slower pace - For 19.99 - I say give it a try.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I would get it if it were NOT cordless. Cordless tools are troublesome enough to maintain battery life. Harbor Freight quality leaves a lot to be desired.

For the same price you can get this one
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42831

That would be the better route IMO. Also, they have coupons from time to time they will apply to sale items.

One more consideration - Look into reconditioned or closeout on name brand tools. I got a Dewalt rotary tool for $20 at lowes or home depot. It was a return, no box, manual or bits but for $20 I was tickled.

Here it is for ~$60
http://www.toolbarn.com/product/dewalt/DW660/
http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=2750

Also - They are on ebay.
Here is one with NO bids
http://cgi.ebay.com/DEWALT-Heavy-Du...6QQihZ018QQcategoryZ29528QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
and
http://cgi.ebay.com/DEWALT-DW660-HE...0QQihZ015QQcategoryZ29528QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So, you can likely spend your cash on a disposable tool or you may be able to get a good one for the same money if you look around.


----------

